# Les chiens et vous



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous&#8230; 

Suite à une discussion entamée dans "A propos de Macgé/la vie du forum&#8230;"

Je vous propose un sujet pour discuter de vos relations avec les chiens que vous en ayez ou pas&#8230; 

Il doit y avoir un peu plus de 6 millions de chiens en France&#8230; 

Quels sont vos préférés ?
En fonction de quels critères ?

Gentillesse, disponibilité, utilité, etc&#8230;

Quels sont les inconvénients de certains ? 
En fonction de quels critères ?

Fragilité, coût des soins, non-sociabilité, allergies, etc&#8230;

Perso je n'en ai pas mais, dans l'ensemble, j'ai de bons rapports avec ceux que je côtoie&#8230;


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Septembre 2013)

Ce sujet avantage scandaleusement les possesseurs de chiens ! Que fait donc MacG pour les possesseurs de chats (dont je fais partie ). C'est honteux ! bel exemple du monde fermé Apple !


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Septembre 2013)

umrk a dit:


> Ce sujet avantage scandaleusement les possesseurs de chiens ! Que fait donc MacG pour les possesseurs de chats (dont je fais partie ). C'est honteux ! bel exemple du monde fermé Apple !




Je suis assez d'accord avec Umrk pourquoi ne pas faire un post "Les clients ou chats et vous...."  ??


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2013)

Je comprends vos réactions et j'avoue que j'ai hésité à intégrer les chats&#8230; 

Maintenant un fil sur l'ensemble des animaux domestiques serait je pense insuivable&#8230; 

Par contre si vous le souhaitez vous pouvez créer le même sur les chats&#8230; Ou je le fais pour vous&#8230; 

Je pense que les propriétaires de l'un ou l'autre, voire des deux, n'ont pas les mêmes motivations&#8230;   

Maintenant si vraiment vous y tenez j'y intègre les chats, les poissons rouges, les cochons d'inde, les chevaux, les porcs, les chèvres naines, les NACs, les lapins et j'en passe&#8230; 

Il y en aura toujours un pour râler parce que j'y aurais pas mis les perroquets&#8230; 

@Christophe31



> "Les clients ou chats et vous...."



Ne veux rien dire&#8230;  

Tu te relis quand t'as bu ? 

Maux d'Edith : J'ai eu plusieurs chats et, en ai encore une, donc je les aime aussi autant. Et pour info j'ai eu par deux fois des couleuvres, relâchées par la suite, et dont je me servais pour faire des informations dans les écoles sur les reptiles&#8230;


----------



## MiTh (15 Septembre 2013)

*VIVE LES CANICHES-DROMADAIRES !!!
*


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J
> @Christophe31
> 
> 
> ...



ça je dois dire qu'elle est pas mal.....:rose:


----------



## Madalvée (15 Septembre 2013)

> vos relations avec les chiens que vous en ayez ou pas



Quand il a pas mal à la tête seulement.


----------



## Nexka (15 Septembre 2013)

Bah moi non plus j'ai pas de chien


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Quand il a pas mal à la tête seulement.


Deux choses&#8230;

Un livre écrit par un ami éleveur de briards que je te conseillerais de lire&#8230; 




Si c'est pour faire des dérives vers la zoophilie je te conseille d'ouvrir ton propre fil genre :

Les chèvres et vous&#8230; confessions d'un légionnaire&#8230; :hein:

On en revient donc à nos toutous&#8230;


----------



## ergu (16 Septembre 2013)

La plupart des chiens ont reçu une éducation des plus déplorables : ils ne savent pas mâcher la bouche fermée!


----------



## boninmi (16 Septembre 2013)

J'ai eu 
- un épagneul breton (ou épagneule bretonne, comment faut-il dire ?).  Nombreuse descendance, perdue de vue ... Chien très gentil, s'il se  jette sur les cambrioleurs, c'est pour leur faire des fêtes et les  lécher. Part vadrouiller un peu partout, pas toujours facile à  récupérer. Partie chez le voisin, a mangé un appât empoisonné ou du  produit à limaces, en est morte.

- deux petits bergers des Pyrénées (ou bergères, pareil, ...). Pas  facile pour avoir des petits. Chien très intelligent, très affectueux.  Il faut se méfier tout de même avec les enfants

,  ils n'aiment pas qu'on les emmerde. Sale caractère parfois, mais s'il  est bien éduqué, pas besoin de barrières, il reste dans son périmètre.  Rêve de garder un troupeau. Pour compenser, garde parfois les gens quand  ils sont en réunion. J'en ai eu un qui gardait un poussin blessé. La  première a guéri d'une leishmaniose, pour mourir à 11 ans d'un cancer du  poumon. La seconde s'est noyée à 5 ans dans un tourbillon de rivière,  drame familiale pour les enfants qui l'avaient entrainée à la baignade.

- une petite cairn terrier adorable, qui vient de mourir à un peu plus  de 6 ans d'on ne sait pas trop quoi (perte brutale de tonus, décès  brutal au bout de quelque temps). Boule d'énergie, folle de jeux

, joue même au foot, ne touchera pas à un bébé couché à côté d'elle, chien extra pour les enfants


----------



## boodou (16 Septembre 2013)

Est-ce que quelqu'un en a déjà mangé ?
J'ai raté l'occasion lors d'un voyage, du coup je me posais la question de l'intérêt gustatif.


----------



## Madalvée (16 Septembre 2013)

J'ai eu un Yorkshire 13 ans, dominant et asocial. En règle générale, je trouve qu'un chien est trop intrusif, il fait semblant de t'aimer, tu l'interprètes comme de l'intelligence, mais en fait il ne pense qu'à sa gueule.
Il a été domestiqué il y a longtemps mais reste lié à l'instinct. Quand tu rentres chez toi, il cherche à te lécher la figure : c'est pas pour te dire bonjour, mais une habitude le chercher les restes de repas de sa mère sur ses babines.


----------



## woulf (17 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Suite à une discussion entamée dans "A propos de Macgé/la vie du forum"
> 
> Je vous propose un sujet pour discuter de vos relations avec les chiens que vous en ayez ou pas



Michel Drucker, sors de ce corps 

Bon allez, moi j'aime les Jack Russell
On en a eu une qui était adorable, ce qui est bizarre car elle n'avait pas le caractère habituellement chiant et pénible de ces chiens.

Sinon, meilleur souvenir d'enfance: un Golden retriever, roux.
Un amour ces clébards.

A part ça, en ce moment, j'ai une siamoise à la maison, je n'avais jamais eu de chat auparavant, mais c'est tellement plus pratique: tu ne les sors pas, ça bouffe quand ça a faim, c'est propre...
Bon, ok, faut nettoyer la litière, et ça, ça schlingue.

On reprendra un chien quand notre vie nous le permettra, c'est à dire de ne pas le laisser tout seul toute la journée, c'est notre point de vue


----------



## legritch (17 Septembre 2013)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Septembre 2013)

*et si on causait des requins...*


----------



## Romuald (17 Septembre 2013)

woulf a dit:


> A part ça, en ce moment, j'ai une siamoise à la maison, je n'avais jamais eu de chat auparavant, mais c'est tellement plus pratique: tu ne les sors pas, ça bouffe quand ça a faim, c'est propre...
> Bon, ok, faut nettoyer la litière, et ça, ça schlingue.


T'es pas dans le bon fil 


Modération !


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Septembre 2013)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *et si on causait des requins...*


Faut dire que les pêcheurs du cru ont pour habitude de pêcher les requins avec des appâts vivants de chiens 




Alors ils y ont pris goût :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Septembre 2013)

Mouais...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Septembre 2013)

Je préfère les chiens, je suis un peu à l'étroit dans un chat. 


_edit : on m'indique qu'il existe un sujet sur les poupées gonflables. ça marche aussi, mais y'a beaucoup trop de références.  _


----------



## Penetrator (17 Septembre 2013)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je préfère les chiens, je suis un peu à l'étroit dans un chat.
> 
> 
> _edit : on m'indique qu'il existe un sujet sur les poupées gonflables. ça marche aussi, mais y'a beaucoup trop de références.  _


et hum pas chiche de te baigner avec un paku ...


----------



## CBi (17 Septembre 2013)

J'ai toujours préféré les chats aux chiens. 
En fait il a fallu que je vienne habiter en Corée pour découvrir et apprécier le chien.


----------



## jugnin (17 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Faut dire que les pêcheurs du cru ont pour habitude de pêcher les requins avec des appâts vivants de chiens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un peu de sens pratique, que diable. Comment voulez-vous que les babines supportent le poids du chien dans l'eau, si le bateau est en mouvement ? Je vous le dis, faut visser l'hameçon dans la mâchoire, sinon c'est du gaspillage. Et j'ai horreur du gaspillage.


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Septembre 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> Un peu de sens pratique, que diable. Comment voulez-vous que les babines supportent le poids du chien dans l'eau, si le bateau est en mouvement ? Je vous le dis, faut visser l'hameçon dans la mâchoire, sinon c'est du gaspillage. Et j'ai horreur du gaspillage.


Et bien vas-y si t'en as suffisamment pour faire ce genre de choses 

Pour info :



> *Des atteintes volontaires à la vie d'un animal (Article R.655-1 du Code pénal)*
> "Le fait sans nécessité, publiquement ou non, de donner volontairement la mort à un animal domestique ou apprivoisé ou tenu en captivité est puni de l'amende prévue pour les contravention de la 5ème classe (1500 ).
> 
> *Des sévices graves ou actes de cruauté envers les animaux (Article 521-1 du Code pénal)*
> ...



J'aimerais qu'on revienne au sujet initial SVP :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2013)

J'ai eu un grand bouvier suisse, c'est un chien qui n'a rien à faire dans un appartement, très affectueux, juste qu'il est déconseillé aux enfants de le taquiner trop longtemps, du genre mettre ses doigts dans sa gueule, sinon un c'est un vrai compagnon de jeux, pour la randonnée.


----------



## jugnin (17 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'aimerais qu'on revienne au sujet initial SVP&#8230; :mouais:




C'est toi qui a dévié sur la pêche, hein.


----------



## legritch (17 Septembre 2013)

Heu, DJ, jugnin faisait de l'humour, d'ailleurs cet histoire de chien appât c'est un hoax comme l'a signalé webo. :rolleyes;


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Septembre 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> C'est toi qui a dévié sur la pêche, hein.


Relis bien le fil&#8230; c'est parti de Timecapsule qui avait mis un lien sur un chien bouffé par un requin à la Réunion&#8230;:mouais:

Et c'est là où j'ai réagi vis a vis de cette pratique barbare qui était pratiqué sur cette île. 

Cela aurait du s'arrêter là mais non&#8230; :hein:

Toujours un pour surenchérir dans la barbarie&#8230; 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h46 ----------




legritch a dit:


> Heu, DJ, jugnin faisait de l'humour, d'ailleurs cet histoire de chien appât c'est un hoax comme l'a signalé webo. :rolleyes;


Non pas un hoax !!! Ce que dénonçait l'article de WebO c'est que la SPA locale entretenait ce fait pour récupérer des subsides !

Dans les faits cela n'a plus été pratiqué depuis que ça été dénoncé et que des amendes importantes sont tombées&#8230;

Relis bien l'article jusqu'au bout&#8230; 

Tu veux voir la vidéo associée à la photo où l'on voit le chien, qui a pu été récupéré, emmené chez le véto ? C'est réalisé sans trucages&#8230; C'est abominable&#8230; 

Et je réitère j'aimerais qu'on en revienne au sujet initial&#8230;


----------



## Vin©ent (17 Septembre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Heu, DJ, jugnin faisait de l'humour...



Certes, mais jugnain n'a pas su évoluer en terme d'humour... 

Alors, c'est un bouledogue qui est en train de jouer dans l'herbe au bas d'un  immeuble. Il dit au caniche qui est sur un balcon au premier étage :
- Allez viens jouer, on va bien s'amuser
- Je ne peux pas, je suis enfermé répond le caniche
- Ben t'as qu'à sauter par dessus le balcon
- Ah ben non alors, pour avoir une gueule comme toi !


Les bouledogues en liberté c'est mal... même en vert sur Macg... :sleep:


----------



## jugnin (17 Septembre 2013)

C'est vachement stigmatisant, comme vanne. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h12 ----------




Dos Jones a dit:


> Non pas un hoax !!! Ce que dénonçait l'article de WebO c'est que la SPA locale entretenait ce fait pour récupérer des subsides !
> 
> Dans les faits cela n'a plus été pratiqué depuis que ça été dénoncé et que des amendes importantes sont tombées
> 
> ...



Faut dire que c'est vraiment des cons ces réunionnais de pêcher le requin avec des chiens.
Tout le monde sait que les requins préfèrent les chats ! (©)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2013)

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment s'occuper de son chien de manière répétitive et efficace pour se faire jeter de la Terrasse dans les meilleurs délais ?


----------



## Arlequin (17 Septembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment s'occuper de son chien de manière répétitive et efficace pour se faire jeter de la Terrasse dans les meilleurs délais ?





si tu y arrives, je te rejoins

de bon coeur


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Septembre 2013)

*va falloir agrandir la niche...*


----------



## Penetrator (18 Septembre 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> C'est vachement stigmatisant, comme vanne.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h12 ----------
> 
> ...


moi je prefere utiliser les NOCs pour servir d'appats


----------



## legritch (18 Septembre 2013)

The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2013)

Touche ta saucisse (plus communément appelée teckel) !


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2013)

C'est fait !


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

je peux aussi ? :love:


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2013)

Je te préviens "ma saucisse" n'aboie pas, elle crache ! :style:


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

j'assume :bebe:


----------



## Romuald (18 Septembre 2013)

C'est du floud répétitif, la, non ? :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est du floud répétitif, la, non ? :rateau:



j'assume :bebe:


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2013)

C'est ergu qui va être vert !


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

équipé comme il l'est , il aurait du le "sentir" venir

pouf pouf pouf


----------



## Vin©ent (18 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est ergu qui va être vert !



Ergu va être modo !?


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> équipé comme il l'est , il aurait du le "sentir" venir
> 
> pouf pouf pouf



On avait dit pas le physique !


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

j'assume :bebe:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est ergu qui va être vert !



C'est sûr. Lui, au premier flood à caractère répétitif, il s'est fait jeter. Moi, j'en suis au 2e et toujours rien (mais je ne désespère pas ).


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est sûr. Lui, au premier flood à caractère répétitif, il s'est fait jeter. Moi, j'en suis au 2e et toujours rien (mais je ne désespère pas ).



faut le mot magique (la hooooooooorde, avec des morceaux de gravier dans le voix ! brrrrrrr)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> faut le mot magique (la hooooooooorde, avec des morceaux de gravier dans le voix ! brrrrrrr)



Ah, OKAAAAY !


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Ah, OKAAAAY !



duckouille la fripouille


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> duckouille la fripouille



Pour vous servir.


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

ça tombe bien, j'ai une de ces dalles 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h07 ----------

Bon, ptit louis, t'as vu ce qui t'attend ? 

t'es prêt ? 

tu te sens à la hauteur ? 

t'as chauffé tes _cojones_ ? 

bon 




on t'attend :rateau:


----------



## Vin©ent (18 Septembre 2013)

Ptain, je vais vous signaler tous les 2 à la modération....  :mouais:

Quoi !?.... ha !!.... on me dit dans l'oreillette que.... bon, non, rien........


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Ptain, je vais vous signaler tous les 2 à la modération....  :mouais:



à qui ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Septembre 2013)

Vin©ent a dit:


> Ptain, je vais vous signaler tous les 2 à la modération....  :mouais:
> 
> Quoi !?.... ha !!.... on me dit dans l'oreillette que.... bon, non, rien........


T'inquiète, y z'ont pas de horde dans leur signature, y risquent rien. 




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h15 ----------




Arlequin a dit:


> à qui ?


Kate!




Preum's


----------



## Arlequin (18 Septembre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Kate!
> Preum's



oulah

running gag

pas bon

adieu


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Septembre 2013)

Argh.


----------



## jugnin (18 Septembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> toi aussi tu es lâche ??!!



Pragmatique, on t'a dit ! 

Je  vais te confier un secret, c'est juste de la politique. En vrai, je  veux modérer le cimetière. Donc j'ai soutenu Dos Jones pour qu'il accède  à la fonction, sachant pertinemment qu'il allait se planter et que ça  allait être un merdier sans nom. Et maintenant j'arrive en rassembleur,  la bouche en cur. La classe non ? J'suis le _Frank Underwood_ des forums, moi, formé à La Horde©.  

Et j'ai des projets qui pourraient t'intéresser, au fait.


----------



## jugnin (18 Septembre 2013)

> Ce message a été supprimé par Dos Jones. 			Motif: _Hors sujets_



A ma décharge, le sujet de destination a été brusquement fermé alors que j'avais déjà lancé ce message. D'où cet incontrôlable ricochet. ​


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Septembre 2013)

Ya un "s" à hors sujet?


----------



## Romuald (18 Septembre 2013)

P'tain, on se croirait dans pvpbbpvvp après le passage d'yveausse et de sa serpillère


----------



## jugnin (18 Septembre 2013)

> Ya un "s" à hors sujet?


Eh bien non, mon bon bobby. Tous ces messages au drolatisme variable relevaient de différents sujets, mais ils étaient bien_ hors-sujet_, le sujet ici étant les appâts de pêche chiens. Sauf à considérer, bien sur, que chaque chien constitue un sujet. Mais il faudrait alors en trouver le suzerain, hors, on n'a jamais entendu parler de roi des chiens.

Non, notre modérateur aura modéré en considérant que ces messages constituaient des _hors-sujets_. L'expression consacrée par le cours de philo étant érigée au rang de nom. Voilà donc une facilité de langage de bonne foi, mais une erreur néanmoins. En effet, à titre d'exemple douteux, on pourrait utiliser simultanément, si on le souhaite et dans un but bien précis, comme vouloir disséminer un maximum de virgules dans une phrase, un grand nombre de _presse-purée_, sans qu'il soit question de leur infliger le moindre _"s"_.

Au revoir !


----------



## fanougym (19 Septembre 2013)

Sympa cette page.
Allez DJ, fais pas le chien quoi !
:rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2013)

Non mais sans déconner&#8230; c'est quoi cette modération de cul serré. Un sujet ne peux pas dériver au bar?


----------



## Romuald (19 Septembre 2013)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Non mais sans déconner c'est quoi cette modération de cul serré. Un sujet ne peux pas dériver au bar?


Nan.
Il faut de l'ordre, pas de la Horde©.


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Octobre 2013)

Sujet très intéressant qu'il convenait de réactiver


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Octobre 2013)

Ah oui, celui-ci c'était primordial en effet. 

(Je crois qu'on l' a perdu pour de bon. )


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Octobre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah oui, celui-ci c'était primordial en effet.
> 
> (Je crois qu'on l' a perdu pour de bon. )


Loupé :mouais:

Vous m'avez au contraire retrouvé et en pleine forme 

Je sens que je vais bien rire encore :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Octobre 2013)

Ah oui, en mp on voit bien que tu as bien rigolé ces derniers temps. On te sent bien apaisé et en pleine forme.


----------



## jugnin (21 Octobre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Loupé :mouais:
> 
> Vous m'avez au contraire retrouvé et en pleine forme
> 
> Je sens que je vais bien rire encore :love:



J'sais pas, dans la façon de faire j'te sentirais presque amer...


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Octobre 2013)

jugnin a dit:


> J'sais pas, dans la façon de faire j'te sentirais presque amer...


Détrompe toi


----------



## da capo (21 Octobre 2013)

Chutttt&#8230; il est revenu.


----------



## poildep (21 Octobre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Sujet très intéressant qu'il convenait de réactiver


En admettant que le sujet soit réellement intéressant, il conviendrait alors de le réactiver en ayant quelque chose à dire pour l'alimenter. Mais non, même pas. C'est juste de la maigre provoc. 
T'as voulu modérer le bar, t'étais pas à la hauteur. Tu crois que tu seras à la hauteur pour le troller ? Sérieusement ?


----------



## da capo (21 Octobre 2013)

Chutttt&#8230; j'ai dit.


----------



## Penetrator (22 Octobre 2013)

atteution dos jones et da capo se suivent à la queu leu leu


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2013)

Les chiens, moi j'aime bien. Deux en taille 42 pour l'hiver, ça fait des bons chaussons.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (23 Octobre 2013)

A la campagne un chien est à sa place, et toujours très utile dans les endroits un peu isolés, mais en ville franchement c'est une plaie.


----------



## Penetrator (24 Octobre 2013)

hb222222 a dit:


> A la campagne un chien est à sa place, et toujours très utile dans les endroits un peu isolés, mais en ville franchement c'est une plaie.


association des chiens citadins
et que dire des maitres qu'on doit sortir qui feraient que rien foutre devant la télé ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h16 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Les chiens, moi j'aime bien. Deux en taille 42 pour l'hiver, ça fait des bons chaussons.


vert aussi ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Les chiens, moi j'aime bien. Deux en taille 42 pour l'hiver, ça fait des bons chaussons.



Est-ce que ça tient aussi chaud qu'un hot-dog ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2013)

ca dépend par où tu te l'enfiles.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ca dépend par où tu te l'enfiles.



Je suppose qu'il faut vider le chien avant de l'enfiler. Peut-on les acheter déjà vidés, comme les poulets ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Je suppose qu'il faut vider le chien avant de l'enfiler. Peut-on les acheter déjà vidés, comme les poulets ?


Surtout pas malheureux. C'est mieux vivant. La chaleur dure plus longtemps. Et en plus ça va te chercher le journal tout seul.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Surtout pas malheureux. C'est mieux vivant. La chaleur dure plus longtemps. Et en plus ça va te chercher le journal tout seul.



Ah, OK.

Pour une pointure 40, quelle race recommandes-tu ? Et faut-il éviter les races réputées dangereuses ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Octobre 2013)

oui mais un chien vidé ne te force plus a le sortir le soir pour qu'il fasse ses besoins.

discutons-en autour d'un bon repas.

pour moi un classique hotdog saucisse de Toulouse moutarde a l'ancienne.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> pour moi un classique hotdog saucisse de Toulouse moutarde a l'ancienne.



Avec des vrais morceaux de teckel dedans ?


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (25 Octobre 2013)

Excellent le teckel wurtz au curry.
Sinon, il y a le pitbull grillé au miel bien saignant, un must.

Je peux faire un tableau excel pour les quantités.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2013)

Ajoutez-y le Schnauzer moyen, ses poils courts ne demandant que peu de soins


----------



## Penetrator (25 Octobre 2013)

je prefere le jugnin a poil dur :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Octobre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Loupé :mouais:
> 
> Vous m'avez au contraire retrouvé et en pleine forme
> 
> Je sens que je vais bien rire encore :love:




Hé ben, l'ouragan annoncé a pas été si violent que ça finalement.


----------



## Grug (29 Octobre 2013)

Jusqu'ici, ça m'avait pas frappé que ton avatar ressemblait à un bulldog.


----------



## camisol (29 Octobre 2013)

Sinon, quelqu'un pour un chien laqué au caramel ? Ptit Louis ?


----------



## legritch (29 Octobre 2013)

Miam


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Octobre 2013)

camisol...

ah c'est infâme !


----------



## jugnin (29 Octobre 2013)

Ouais mais je t'assure que c'est comestible.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Octobre 2013)

Bastard...
Non Glorious Bastard !!!

:hein:


----------

